# Bleeding a tuna



## Forrest

I was wondering the best way to bleed a tuna, when I was in Venice last month, we didn't get any yellowfin, but a ton of blackfin and the captain didn't bleed them at all. What is the best way to bleed a tuna and do the smaller tuna not need bleeding. When I fished off Savanna for blackfin, they were blead as soon as they hit the deck. Just curious??

Thanks


----------



## Fiver

> *Forrest (3/25/2010)*I was wondering the best way to bleed a tuna, when I was in Venice last month, we didn't get any yellowfin, but a ton of blackfin and the captain didn't bleed them at all. What is the best way to bleed a tuna and do the smaller tuna not need bleeding. When I fished off Savanna for blackfin, they were blead as soon as they hit the deck. Just curious??
> 
> Thanks


Most people probably don't take care of blackfin like they would a yellowfin, bigeye, or bluefin, but bleeding does seem to produce positive results on blackfin as well. For blackfin, we usually rip out the gills or make an incision directly behind the pectoral fins. This is a pretty decent document you can read. http://www.spc.int/Coastfish/fishing/Sashimi_E/Sashimi.pdf. There is a ton of information on the internet about various techniques for bleeding and caring for tuna to produce the highest grade meat possible. Just google search it.


----------



## d-a

You defenatly want to bleed all tuna's. Sounds like your captain was a little lazy for not taking the time to bleed them. I had the same experience with one a few years ago that didnt want to bleed Yellow fin tuna's. Needles to say i dont use him any more and i told him why. Its not like they dont have the grreatest racket going already with charging for fuel too, but not taking care of your catch??:doh

d-a


----------



## Eastern Tackle

cut them all the way forward on the throat latch up where all the gill come together, staying as far away from the heart as possible. The heart keeps going and will pump out all the blood. Its amazing how much better all fish that have been bled taste.


----------



## Ranger Rick

Yes, I might be overdoing it, but EVERY fish I am going to keep (whether for my own dinner table or someone else's) gets bled (usually by cutting through both sides of the gill rakers) and immediately goes on ice.

If you don't bleed your catch, you mightnever know the difference this makes on the dinner table. But it definitely does!

For those of you that don't bleed your fish, try bleedingjust one fish in the box and look atthe difference on the fillet table! I would rather taste the fish and not the blood - and by the way,the blood is whatcausesthe "fishy taste".


----------



## patsfan72

great link on tuna handling. thanks


----------



## Nat

> *Ranger Rick (18/04/2010)*Yes, I might be overdoing it, but EVERY fish I am going to keep (whether for my own dinner table or someone else's) gets bled (usually by cutting through both sides of the gill rakers) and immediately goes on ice.
> 
> If you don't bleed your catch, you mightnever know the difference this makes on the dinner table. But it definitely does!
> 
> For those of you that don't bleed your fish, try bleedingjust one fish in the box and look atthe difference on the fillet table! I would rather taste the fish and not the blood - and by the way,the blood is whatcausesthe "fishy taste".



try this

keep 2 small kings, bleed one and don't bleed the other
look at the meat really good when you clean them, the differance is night and day
cook them up and keep the meat seperated

do a taste test

the flavor differance is night and day also


----------



## alexa041

Wow, I have been killing tuna for years and never done this. Apparently I've been missing out. Am I alone on this? Looking for a little positive reenforcement that I am not a total idiot that has been doing it wrong for years.


----------

